# My Current Sulcata Enclosure



## Tom (Feb 7, 2010)

Here it is. About 6000 square feet. Its divided in two near the den boxes behind the wooden building. It sort of wraps around the building. Its hard to show it with photos, but I tried to get it from several angles to try and show it all. With all the rain its trying to green up. I've been power-feeding them to try to get them to leave the new weeds alone, but their appetites are limitless even when its in the 40's or 50's out and raining.

The first two photos are from Flikr and then I ran out of free space. So the others are coming from photobucket. I've had trouble with photobucket in the past and I had to upload the pics one at a time so bear with me.

The green wire cage is my sunning cage for my monitor lizards, and hopefully, my baby sullies in a few months and some baby luteola boxies I'm expecting later this week. Its roughly 8'x3'

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4062/4339918544_2d933b329e_b.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4039/4339912990_ea71e311a8_b.jpg


----------



## terracolson (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice and big!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 7, 2010)

In that last picture, what's that skinny scarecrow shadow to the right of the tortoises? Is that Kokopelli?

I'd like to make a suggestion...

Divide your beautiful large pasture up into two or three pastures so you can have one be growing while they are on the other one.

I love your great big yard! And the blocks you use for the fence are a lot prettier than the plain old cinderblocks.


----------



## Candy (Feb 7, 2010)

Now that's a yard fit for a Sulcata! Where do you people live to have this much property? I am so jealous. What a great place to keep tortoises. Do you have and predators where you live or are they big enough now that they will be safe?


----------



## Tom (Feb 8, 2010)

emysemys said:


> In that last picture, what's that skinny scarecrow shadow to the right of the tortoises? Is that Kokopelli?
> 
> I'd like to make a suggestion...
> 
> ...





That scarecrow is the inept photographer. I'm going to have to google Kokopelli.

Great suggestion. I don't divide it for two reasons. 
1. I'm all out of slumpstone blocks.
2. Whenever I'm there, I put them over their wall and let them roam the whole five acres. You'd be surprised what three little sullies can do to keep the weeds down on five acres.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 8, 2010)

I rushed to pull those photos up as fast as I could, but I seem to have arrived too late to see the foliage before your sullies ate it all! 

Nice that you never have to worry about mowing...how fun for Ava to have all that space to explore and ride her trike. Is it all fenced to keep the toddler in?


----------



## Tom (Feb 8, 2010)

Candy said:


> Now that's a yard fit for a Sulcata! Where do you people live to have this much property? I am so jealous. What a great place to keep tortoises. Do you have and predators where you live or are they big enough now that they will be safe?



We're on the very Northern end of Los Angeles County, right up against the National Forrest.

Predators won't come onto the ranch because of all the dogs and other animals. Most animals flip out at the sight, sound and smell of a camel. Donkeys are commonly used to keep coyotes and wolves away from sheep and goat herds. Donkey's regularly kill coyotes and the coyotes know it. Also, the 30 dogs and all of our neighbors dogs, make a huge ruckus any time anyone or anything comes around. Our little community back in the hills keeps a close watch on things too. Anyone or anything that doesn't belong back there gets noticed and dealt with very quickly and decisively. So, if any of you ever want to go there, I'll meet you somewhere and you can ride in with me or follow me in.

This lack of predators is actually a problem because the wild rabbits and ground squirrels breed out of control until a big disease/ parasite/ starvation epidemic wipes them all out. We have hawks, coyotes, bobcats, snakes, and rarely a mountain lion, but they won't come on or near the ranch. Also, because of how they are dealt with out here in the hills, the predators have maintained a good, healthy, life-saving fear of humans and human activity. They stay well away.



Stephanie Logan said:


> I rushed to pull those photos up as fast as I could, but I seem to have arrived too late to see the foliage before your sullies ate it all!
> 
> Nice that you never have to worry about mowing...how fun for Ava to have all that space to explore and ride her trike. Is it all fenced to keep the toddler in?



Yes. That big block wall surrounds the property and we've got a big wrought iron gate at the entrance/exit. We can't really turn Ava loose in there though. Too many things could hurt her. I have to watch her like a hawk when we are there.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 8, 2010)

30 dogs?


----------



## chadk (Feb 8, 2010)

That's not an 'enclosure' but a tortoise 'compound'!! Very cool.


----------



## TylerStewart (Feb 8, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> 30 dogs?



He said he's got a camel, giraffe and elephant, why does 30 dogs surprise you?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 8, 2010)

LOL!


----------



## Tom (Feb 8, 2010)

TylerStewart said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> > 30 dogs?
> ...




No no. I don't have the giraffe, one of my bosses does at another compound. In fact he just got a new baby. And my buddy has the elephants and rhino a little north of here. He's on the same property as my other friend with all the bears.


----------



## TortieGal (Feb 8, 2010)

Totally Awesome! Those are some very Happy Tortoise's and you are very lucky to have such a cool place. I feel bad for my Herman stuck here in Oregon. I bet your torts love that California Sunshine. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## samstar (Feb 13, 2010)

Thats a huge and beautiful peace of land. Looks very peaceful. Your torts are very lucky.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 13, 2010)

30 dogs???


----------



## Tom (Feb 14, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> 30 dogs???



Yes, Ma'am. We train them for movies and TV. There are 7 full time trainers and a couple of keepers too.


----------

